# Help !!



## ROYCIE (Apr 14, 2008)

First I'll give some personal info on the sittuation. I did't play much last year because of a wrist injury and went from a 4 to a 12 handicap (some of this was mental) Never had any fun playing because I couldn't play to the leval I was at before. I joined my club at the end of June and would hit balls about 3 to 4 times a wk and could never get a good feel everything just got worse to the point I didn't play after the end of August. Now to the swing I HAD a short swing good tempo ball flight was high with a solid draw. Last year my swing got longer and started hitting shanks, fat shots, a big slice never made good cotact. I was comming over the top bad and could't fix it and I wanted to quit the game that I so Love. Two wks ago I started hitting balls inside had 2 lessons with my Local pro saw my swing on video we could see the over the top move and he gave me some drills and I STILL can't change this move. I never had this move before last year. We have video to compare my swings. DOES anybody have any drills they have used for this before ? Any help would be great. ( SORRY no spell check )


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

a few links for you
http://thegolfdrillguru.netfirms.com/nfblog/?p=301

One I use, and I dont have a link for it so I will describe it the best I can.
I take a 2 x 4 about 2 to 3 feet long and point it down the range. I put a ball somewhere in the middle of the board, about 2 inches away from the board, so that the toe of my club just misses the board.You cant come over the top ( and hit it outside in) with the board there


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

A method I use to try and improve my contact with the ball is to sit two golf balls an inch or too behind the ball that I'm hitting, with just enough gap betweend them so that I i have swing straight through the line to make good contact. and if I hit either of my maker balls I know something went wrong and I just keep practising> one key thing to remember is to not over think your swing just try and let it happen


----------



## ROYCIE (Apr 14, 2008)

Thanks for the drills I'll give them a shot today. Any more ??


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Let us know how you go and also welcome to the forum.


----------



## ROYCIE (Apr 14, 2008)

I think I made some progress yesterday.


----------



## Iain (Apr 16, 2008)

*I had the same problem myself a wee while ago. I don't like to make things harder than they are, so I'll give you one thought. If your coming over the top, it's because your using your hands and arms to hit the ball. Instead, lead with the hips going towards the target. Simple as, don't think about anything else, apart from driving your hips towards the target. One swing thought is all you need just now. What this will do is, cause the club to be dropped inside. Hopefully that's easy enough to understand, try it and let me know how you get on :thumbsup:*


----------



## ROYCIE (Apr 14, 2008)

I think some of the issue was from my weight getting out over my toes. I wasn't keeping my weight in the balls of my feet. Does this seem like it could be some of the issue ?


----------



## Iain (Apr 16, 2008)

It does yes. At your set up just pretend your sitting on a chair. "Sit down position". It will stop you from losing balance and will propably get you more of a toe/center hit than off the heel.


----------

